# Isaac Force?



## Nice Guy Eddy (Sep 19, 2005)

Can anyone give me any info or opinions about the Isaac Force?

Thanks!


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

*Gorgeous bike.*

Not much use to you i suppose, but here in the U.K., my LBS are a stockist, and they do tempt me each time i go in. 

"an exercise in lightness and stiffness.......ruthlessley efficient"
"the Issac has a slightly long trail figure that might suggest to some that it would be slow to respond to rider input, this is far from the case-the front end is so responsive to the flick of the arms we believe Issac dialled the geometry in to slow down what might otherwise might have been extremley sensitive handling. When it comes to the climbs it is noticably more eager than Specializeds Tarmac and it will reward the rider with astonishing responsivness. The down side though is that there is a overriding sense that frame and fork are contributing to rider fatigue on poorly surfaced roads, this will be less of an issue for the powerfully built or well padded rider." 

Frame weight 1230g
Fork weight 426g

Cycling Plus October 2004


----------

